

Using Social Charity To Increase Goodwill From Site Visitors - BrendanJames
http://www.mydebdress.com.au/blogs/news/6940870-my-deb-dress-partnership-with-kiva-org

======
BrendanJames
So I saw this and thought it was an interesting idea. The website caters to
teenage girls almost exclusively and I wonder how empathetic visitors will be
to the idea and see the website and business in a more positive light...to the
point of being more likely to purchase a product...or would they be apathetic
to the whole thing?

Any ideas or thoughts?

